# King Canada Dust Collectors???



## greenology (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone have some insight and/or experience with King Canada Dust Collectors? Unfortunately my options are very limited in my town (Thunder Bay, Ontario). I'm looking at the King Canada KC-3105C (2 hp) model. I can get it locally for about $379 with a 1 micron bag and a quoted 1200 cfm (for what that's worth). There is also a local dealer of General International, which would be the obvious choice if it weren't for $$$. I'd be looking at nearly twice that price for a comparable General International model (model 10-110 or 10-105 M1).

I'm just not sure of the over-all quality and reliability of King Canada stuff.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated here!!

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Have not tried their dust collector…and I won't. I bought one of their little compressor/nailer combos and it is a POS. Not only did it break, but the replacement part broke soon after I fixed it. I, for one, will not be buying anything with King Canada on it again. I would rather go to Princess Auto and get the DC they have. Or, anywhere else. I must admit that King said they would fix my compressor IF I shipped it to them….great, that would cost more than the repair…DUH!


----------



## Hartmann (Jun 28, 2010)

Like JimDaddyO said, I give them a wonderful POS…..


----------



## worthdoingwellca (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if you have a Canadian Woodworker store near you but they were on sale in Calgary. The 10-105 was going for 399. Looks like the furthest east they go is Winnipeg. But maybe you can get someone to match it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Gooch:

I have their 10" Bench Drill Press. Couldn't be Happier! $148.00 at Lowes. I KNOW your talking about a different "Tool" but…

Hang on. Just remembered somebody else was asking about King not to long ago and I posted in there. See if I can find it….HA! I found it by clicking on "King" in YOUR tags…LOL..http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15393

Well most are pretty Positive in there. Hartmann: Which of there tools did you have a problem with?

I just went to "King Canadas Site" http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm?NL=1

There's "King Canada" "Performance Plus" & "King International" all on there. They have 2 Service centers in Thunder Bay. (Nice Big Bar at East Side Marios up there also…LOL..)

They have ALL the Specs for ALL their Tools. You can also Download (PDF Format) ANY Users Manual or Parts List for ALL their tools. If you want to do some "Hard Comparison".

Hope it helps Gooch.

Rick


----------



## pmf2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had the model you are looking at for over two years and I have not any issues or problems. For the money, it's a great dust collector.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I also have a King dust collector. I have never had an issue with it, and it is approx. 5 years old. It is the only dust collector I have ever owned, so I can't compare it to anything else, but I am happy with it.

Gator


----------



## donkon (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought the 2 hp King in 1991 and just recently installed a cannister on it.

It Sucks, in a good way 

Cheers, Don


----------



## 2Dusty2 (Oct 3, 2014)

I just bought a king 1.5 hp rated at 1200 cfm dust collector. It's not connected but I tried it out and it seems fine but the real test will come when I connect it to a tool and begin making dust for serious. Closer and closer.


----------



## unclearthur (Jul 4, 2013)

I think the dust collector the OP is talking about is actually King Industrial, which has a better reputation than King Canada, which is more their consumer brand. I have an 8" King Industrial jointer and very happy with it.


----------

